# Introducing Monty the Duprasi



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Meet Monty the Duprasi. We picked him up on Sunday and he's around 8 weeks old - quite possibly less. He's settling in nicely and is far more active than I expected him to be. It's quite fascinating watching him pop in and out of the underground tunnel we gave him and also making tunnels of his own too. He will run around in his ball and uses the wheel too.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Now he is a little CUTEY!! :flrt:


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

He is lovely! Have you tried tickling his tummy yet?

I fostered a Duprasi recently, wasn't easy seeing him go to his brand new home *sniff*


----------



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

PresqueVu said:


> He is lovely! Have you tried tickling his tummy yet?
> 
> I fostered a Duprasi recently, wasn't easy seeing him go to his brand new home *sniff*


At the moment he seems to prefer just being stroked on his back but he has done the lying on his back thing too. Any tips from your fostering experience?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive got 3 of these(I used to have 5 but lost the pair i rehomed off somebody as they were in a terrible condition and never recovered)
I love my dup`s especially Bob, hes a very funny little man and makes me laugh whe he tries to guard his property:lol2:


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Can you hold these like you would a rat/mouse or are they more a look at pet?


----------



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

You can interact with the Duprasi pretty much like you can with a hamster or gerbil etc. It's early days for us but we've handled him a fair bit already so he gets used to our scent. He seems to enjoy sprinting around in his ball around the lounge. He's really quite energetic.


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounds like he is settling in lovely. I never tried a ball with mine.

The tickling tummy thing was a tip from someone on another forum, as apparently they relax and may go to sleep. The one I fostered just glared at me for a bit whenever I did it :lol:


----------



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Do you think he'd enjoy a spray of millet? Any other ideas for tempting treats to use whilst we are taming him?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have 2 of these, they`re fab. they met for the first time testerday, so there might be mnini me`s on the way with any luck.

mine love a nice wriggly mealworm, its their favourite treat.
and parrot mix and a bit of pigeon corn.


----------



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Hope you hear the patter of little Duprasi feet soon. Can't feed live mealworms as I have a dreadful phobia!!:gasp:

Monty is really very active. He's fascinating to watch when he's in his gerbilarium. He's enjoying tunneling in his mixture of hay with herbs and Carefresh. 

I have to say, he does have large testicles!:shock:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my boys a big boy too :gasp:

have about another 20 days to wait, its ageeeessssssssss :bash:

are you ok with the dried bird ones?

mine like dried dog food too :2thumb: and today they had a bit of brocolli and apple.


----------



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

We have the dried mealworms in the food for the dwarf hammy Ralph and for Monty and neither seem too keen. Funnily enough they seem do like the kibble that Nelly the Pug eats.

Monty enjoyed some cucumber and plum the other day. Hasn't even looked at the strawberry or blueberries though. He does a funny thing and poos on the middle section of his gerbilarium near his wheel. It makes spot cleaning his cage easier though. He's a messy little sod with his seeds - he kicks them everywhere!

Fingers crossed for your planned litter.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks, will get some piccies of my two when i work out what i`ve done to the camera.


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

Cuddy said:


> I have to say, he does have large testicles!:shock:


Oh my!:blush: literally Laugh out loud :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

but they do, lol, and the way they sleep on their backs with their feets in the air dosnt help.........everythings on display

:blush:


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

:flrt::flrt::flrt:
So cute


----------

